# Golden trout



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Forth trip to the wind river range in Wyoming. Caught bigger ones this time. I even have a series of pictures of my buddies fight with one.

http://packslinger.blogspot.com/2015/08/golden-trout.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Great read, thank you for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

well done

.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! I'm itching for some of that someday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

that's on my bucket list!!Golly those is some purty fish


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, I have caught the smaller ones up in the Uintas, but those were big enough to eat the size I have caught. Cool story, and pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

